# Shortcuts für Eclipse



## Soi (30. Okt 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Eclipse einzustellen, das wenn ich z.B. STRG+S+O drücke automatisch "System.out.println();" geschrieben wird?

Danke schonmal


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2008)

Schreib doch einfach sysout und drücke STRG + Leertaste.

http://www.waltercedric.com/download/eclipse.ganymede.shortcuts.keys.binding.pdf


----------



## Soi (30. Okt 2008)

Danke muss einem ja mal gesagt werden


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2008)

Eclipse kommt mit einigen Code templates (if abfragen, for/each schleifen, try/catch blöcke, etc. pp.).

Strg + Leertaste zeigt dir was gerade geht.


----------



## GilbertGrape (31. Okt 2008)

syso reicht auch schon


----------



## Wildcard (31. Okt 2008)

Templates können auch nach belieben neu erstellt und verändert werden.


----------

